

Objective-C exceptions in methods invoked via NSInvocation are uncatchable - donmcc
http://pivotallabs.com/users/amilligan/blog/articles/1302-objective-c-exceptions-thrown-inside-methods-invoked-via-nsinvocation-are-uncatchable

======
Aaronontheweb
Somewhat related: I was a little irked when I read the StackOverflow thread on
iPhone Error Logging Best Practices:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1667994/best-practices-
fo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1667994/best-practices-for-error-
logging-and-or-reporting-for-iphone)

Short of fatal crashes which corrupt their user's data, do most iPhone
developers simply not care about reporting on exceptions?

